
Sensei's Library - Tomte
https://senseis.xmp.net/
======
dfan
Sensei's Library is older than Wikipedia.

It was a really vibrant place for a while, and is still the first place I go
when I want to look something up that's Go-related, but it's pretty static at
this point. I'm glad that it's still maintained; a lot of resources like that
tend to wither and die once their usage starts to fade.

------
RoboTeddy
Not sure why this is on the front page, but if anyone wants to learn how to
play Go, this is the best interactive tutorial for complete beginners:
[http://playgo.to/iwtg/en/](http://playgo.to/iwtg/en/)

~~~
DavidSJ
And for the next step beyond that, there's no substitute for the four-volume
_Graded Go Problems for Beginners_ series:
[https://senseis.xmp.net/?GradedGoProblemsForBeginners](https://senseis.xmp.net/?GradedGoProblemsForBeginners)

~~~
aklemm
Are the contents of the books available there? I'm having trouble navigating
that page so I can't tell what I should be expecting. Looks like Amazon has
the books too.

~~~
DavidSJ
No. They are on Amazon and also I believe available direct from the publisher.

------
platz
I got into Go a few years ago after alphago made headlines, played online and
went to local meetups. Only made it to around 9k, but had some fun.

It was pretty addictive. I didn't have a natural ability for reading, but
could make some progress by leaning joseki and reading books. The amount of
practice required to progress further than this can become substantial, modulo
natural talent.

It's funny how when playing someone who really knows how to read, they can
break all the "established rules" and make you look silly by simply out
fighting you, if you aren't as strong.

The only people who were supportive or seemed interested in my playing Go were
already Go players. Players I met online and in real life were very friendly.

Friends and family in my social circle were not supportive of this choice,
though. They seemed to think it odd and probably introverted, like someone
loosing themselves in chess, so I stopped playing.

~~~
zikzak
I've been playing Go since I was a young teenager (in the 80s). I don't play
more than once or twice a year now. Just online "play one turn a day" go
server games. I am telling you this because you can really enjoy Go like this
(asynchronous play, long interval between plays) without needing to obsess
over it or devote hours to play. I have way too much going on to get away with
that so this is how I play now.

------
narnianal
It's also very easy to start playing here: [https://online-
go.com](https://online-go.com)

Sadly these days there are not so many players on western servers in the
higher ranks. But I like the software the most. It's made by one of the github
founders I believe.

~~~
Julien_r2
I've always use [https://www.gokgs.com/](https://www.gokgs.com/) quite a lot
of people at the time I was playing, with lots of different room (by country,
interests, level, etc..) But I'll definitely give online-go a try !
(interested to see a well made software about go ! KGS one is quite old
school..)

~~~
narnianal
Yep, KGS was also where I learned to play. The other website is called OGS,
probably in the same naming tradition.

------
mark_l_watson
Nice!

I have one Go book of famous games played in Shoguns’ palaces, way back
when....

Go is a beautiful game that I have enjoyed since I was u years old.

------
kseistrup
Meta question: Which wiki software is running Sensei's Library?

~~~
tjwds
It's a custom solution based off of PHPWiki that they aptly call "GoWiki."

More info here:
[https://senseis.xmp.net/?GoWiki](https://senseis.xmp.net/?GoWiki)

~~~
kseistrup
Oh, thanks!

